# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: I have been looking for an old , poorer condition cigar store wooden indian

## oyarde

For my back Porch , by the door to the Mrs.'s sewing office .Any ideas of good places to look ?

----------


## Working Poor

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/cigar-store-indian

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/cigar-store-indian


Thanks WP,I looked at a couple of those already , modern reproductions , which I may have to go with. Looks like the most bang for the buck is the 5 foot @ 245 or the 3 foot @ 50 with free shipping out of Fla

----------


## Carlybee

> For my back Porch , by the door to the Mrs.'s sewing office .Any ideas of good places to look ?


Etsy?  The real antique ones are $$$$

----------


## oyarde

If this gets too pricey , I am sure Danke will chip in a bit ......

----------


## oyarde

> Etsy?  The real antique ones are $$$$


I know they are expensive , so I thought I would shoot for a poor condition one , or I may have to settle for a new one . As long as it is all real wood I will be happy . Thanks Carly .

----------


## oyarde

I passed on one yesterday . It was nice , and old ( but not real old) , but it was only about 2 ft.

----------


## Working Poor

> Thanks WP,I looked at a couple of those already , modern reproductions , which I may have to go with. Looks like the most bang for the buck is the 5 foot @ 245 or the 3 foot @ 50 with free shipping out of Fla


That  is what I was thinking as well.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Suzanimal

I always feel bad for cigar store Indians.

----------


## oyarde

I think I may hold out for one that is around my size .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think I may hold out for one that is around my size .


Make one of yourself.

----------


## presence

what is your budget?

----------


## oyarde

> what is your budget?


I have not really decided yet. I am never telling the wife what I spend on it , because after I am dead , I would not want my Daughters standing around out back saying " I cannot believe Dad spent that much on that".

----------


## Danke

> If this gets too pricey , I am sure Danke will chip in a bit ......


I set one of those on fire when I was a kid

----------


## oyarde

> I set one of those on fire when I was a kid


I would take it , probably in my price range , my squaw can repaint it.

----------


## Danke

> I would take it , probably in my price range , my squaw can repaint it.


"My squaw". Sounds very possessive.  Don't you guys share your women?

----------


## oyarde

> "My squaw". Sounds very possessive.  Don't you guys share your women?


I never have , I dunno about others .

----------


## oyarde

> I set one of those on fire when I was a kid


Sounds like one of those sins you need to atone for .

----------


## Working Poor

I love the one of "Chief Sitting Bull" in the link from ebay. I wish I could buy it for you. Maybe Danke could atone for his sin with that one.

----------


## dannno

>

----------


## William Tell

> I love the one of "Chief Sitting Bull" in the link from ebay. I wish I could buy it for you. Maybe Danke could atone for his sin with that one.


Wow, and it was Geronimo a little while ago. That's a nifty feature, changing identities.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> For my back Porch , by the door to the Mrs.'s sewing office .Any ideas of good places to look ?


Sold one at a garage sale a few months back. Was five foot tall, not sure how old it was. Father in law had cleaned it up and varnished it years ago, but that was mostly worn away. Sister in law sold it to first guy who asked for $50. Guy who bought it picked it later, but while it was there, a lot of people were interested.

----------


## oyarde

> Sold one at a garage sale a few months back. Was five foot tall, not sure how old it was. Father in law had cleaned it up and varnished it years ago, but that was mostly worn away. Sister in law sold it to first guy who asked for $50. Guy who bought it picked it later, but while it was there, a lot of people were interested.


Tell him I will go 100 on the next one , maybe more .

----------


## oyarde

> I love the one of "Chief Sitting Bull" in the link from ebay. I wish I could buy it for you. Maybe Danke could atone for his sin with that one.


I can attest it will take a great deal to begin to atone for the sins of Danke , but this would be a very good start .

----------


## Carlybee

> I can attest it will take a great deal to begin to atone for the sins of Danke , but this would be a very good start .


You could paint Danke and make him stand there

----------


## dannno

Gotta couple 6' tall ones out in LA on craigslist

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac...716594138.html

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clt/5668153321.html

----------


## William Tell

> You could _must_ paint Danke and make him stand there


FIFY

----------


## Working Poor

> Wow, and it was Geronimo a little while ago. That's a nifty feature, changing identities.


You caught me...

----------


## oyarde

> You could paint Danke and make him stand there


Maybe I could find Danke something scary to wear like a necklace of shrunken heads or something ....

----------


## Carlybee

> Maybe I could find Danke something scary to wear like a necklace of shrunken heads or something ....


He probably already has one...

----------


## oyarde

Raining today , again , probably a good day to look around .

----------


## Carlybee

Did you ever find one Oyarde?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you ever find one Oyarde?


I have not yet settled on one . I have found a couple I like in Fla with free shipping that are not expensive  but are not old and only about three feet tall . I was thinking of cutting a log to stand it on so it would be eye level .

----------


## oyarde

I was hoping Danke would step in and offer to make me a life sized Somali Pirate or something for Christmas ......

----------


## presence

give me a ball park

bitcoin is trading at $610

how much bitcoin is it worth to you?

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke. Do something.

What happened to your sig?

----------


## presence

post some pics of what you consider an ideal, within budget, "cigar store indian"

----------


## oyarde

> post some pics of what you consider an ideal, within budget, "cigar store indian"


I think I am going to go ahead with one of the ones I located in Fla . Thanks though .

----------


## oyarde

> Danke. Do something.
> 
> What happened to your sig?


 Sometimes I click it off so when he complains about it , hopefully the mods do not notice

----------


## Danke

Is this your mom?

----------


## oyarde

I found something else really cool while I was looking . It was going to run me 400 , so I passed , It was about a 3 ' x 3' mirror with a painted Indian maiden on it from an old tobacco store in Ft Worth .

----------


## oyarde

> Is this your mom?


 Nah , she started smoking Pall Mall non filters somewhere around 1899 to 1907 . Pall Mall was a premium brand back then.

----------


## Carlybee

> I found something else really cool while I was looking . It was going to run me 400 , so I passed , It was about a 3 ' x 3' mirror with a painted Indian maiden on it from an old tobacco store in Ft Worth .


Check on Etsy

----------


## oyarde

I saw a Totem Pole I liked today , but it was too big for the back porch , I would have had to put it in the yard .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is this your mom?


I had a Granny that dipped, lol. I stuck my finger in her spittoon once to see what she was spitting out. It was gross, I almost vomited. Don't mess with an old lady's spittoon. I didn't have to learn that lesson twice.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sometimes I click it off so when he complains about it , hopefully the mods do not notice


Get a chainsaw and carve one. You could put Danke sporting his Free Candy smile on the bottom.

----------


## oyarde

> Get a chainsaw and carve one. You could put Danke sporting his Free Candy smile on the bottom.


Thats a good idea.

----------


## oyarde

When I was a kid , guy who lived closest to our farm had race horses and raised and sold german shepherds . The meanest one he had was a bitch named Anke that would bite anyone it could get to .

----------


## oyarde

I could put my wooden Indian out on the front lawn with a pumpkin for Thanksgiving , but I think it would be better if I had a wooden turkey to put next to him . Anybody happen to have a wooden turkey ? I do not need a pilgrim , those should be easy to come by .

----------


## oyarde

I can always have Danke stand in for my Pilgrim .

----------


## oyarde

I have a house I am getting ready to put up for sale. After it sells I might add an Indian .

----------


## oyarde

If I get one made that looks like me maybe Danke could have it when I am gone to remember me by .

----------


## Danke

> If I get one made that looks like me maybe Danke could have it when I am gone to remember me by .


I have just the spot for it.

----------


## cindyjones612

> Thanks WP,I looked at a couple of those already , modern reproductions , which I may have to go with. Looks like the most bang for the buck is the 5 foot @ 245 or the 3 foot @ 50 with free shipping out of Fla


 - It's a quite good option. You may also get Ebay Guarantee on it.

----------


## oyarde

I am going to sell my pre columbian earthen set of masks and use it to get another wooden Indian I think .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I always feel bad for cigar store Indians.


I was hoping somebody posted that.

----------


## Danke

I set mine on fire.

----------


## angelatc

> I am going to sell my pre columbian earthen set of masks and use it to get another wooden Indian I think .


Another?  You got the first one?

----------


## Dr.3D

https://www.amazon.com/Carved-Wooden...atue+life+size

----------


## oyarde

> Another?  You got the first one?


Yeah , a modern , wooden reproduction from the same place in Fla that sells the one Doc posted the photo of right above here .

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah , a modern , wooden reproduction from the same place in Fla that sells the one Doc posted the photo of right above here .


There's one here near me but I do not think it's old.  Also this dealer tends to be high, so my feelings won't be hurt if you mock the price. I suspect its negotiable - everything in this business is. https://flint.craigslist.org/clt/d/w...721491750.html

----------


## angelatc

> I could put my wooden Indian out on the front lawn with a pumpkin for Thanksgiving , but I think it would be better if I had a wooden turkey to put next to him . Anybody happen to have a wooden turkey ? I do not need a pilgrim , those should be easy to come by .


Two years later....I have a wooden turkey.  It's not realistic though. More akin to a centerpiece than a live bird. He has holes drilled around the back lip of his tail where feathers could go.

----------


## oyarde

> There's one here near me but I do not think it's old.  Also this dealer tends to be high, so my feelings won't be hurt if you mock the price. I suspect its negotiable - everything in this business is. https://flint.craigslist.org/clt/d/w...721491750.html


Yes , it is not old and the last one I bought was about 1/10th of that , but thank you much .

----------


## oyarde

> Two years later....I have a wooden turkey.  It's not realistic though. More akin to a centerpiece than a live bird. He has holes drilled around the back lip of his tail where feathers could go.


I like it though .

----------


## angelatc

He's for sale. $5 plus shipping  @oyarde

----------


## oyarde

> He's for sale. $5 plus shipping  @oyarde


I will take it , just pm me the address after you figure out what it costs to ship .

----------


## angelatc

> I will take it , just pm me the address after you figure out what it costs to ship .


Your mailbox is full.  He weighs almost 4 lbs, so $15 will cover it all.

----------


## oyarde

> Your mailbox is full.  He weighs almost 4 lbs, so $15 will cover it all.


OK , I just deleted about five from 2015 so should have room.

----------

